# 6.4 feature question



## Weaseal (Dec 3, 2008)

I noticed in the 6.4 release announcement:





> boot loader changes allow, among other things, *booting from USB devices* and booting from GPT-labeled devices with GPT-enabled BIOSes


Boot loader-enabled USB booting?  Does this mean the FreeBSD bootloader now supports booting USB sticks on older systems that do not have such support built-in to the motherboard?


----------



## richardpl (Dec 3, 2008)

No I dont think so, without BIOS that supports booting from USB sticks it is not possible to use loader to boot from USB.


----------



## fernando (Dec 3, 2008)

When you install the BootMgr before boot any OS you can choose F1, F2, etc... to boot your system. Then it will go to detect your USB Stick and it will show as a boot option (F3 for instance).


----------



## lyuts (Dec 7, 2008)

fernando, this was present in 6.2. I remember seeing and doing this on my friends laptop.


----------

